# Can I mix plain gravel with Flourite?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

might be better to mix Pure Laterite with plain gravel, instead of Flourite.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I got a box of Laterite and added to plain gravel. I want a richer substrate, but if I buy another box of small Laterite, it is $14CAD, but a bag of Flourite is $30. Will Flourite do a better job than Laterite when mix with plain gravel?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Laterite is designed to enhance the plant hosting ability of plain gravel.
Flourite is designed to be a gravel optimized for plant hosting.
so if you already have plain gravel, logically you should get Laterite,
unless you are willing to replace your old gravel completely with Flourite.

To help you make a decision, consider the actual gravel grain size you currently use.
If it's all already over 6mm or 3/8", then you really should replace it all with Flourite.
If your gravel is under 6mm, then the grain size is already optimized for plants,
and simply adding Laterite might be a better option, and less disruptive to your tank cycle.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

The reason why I am asking if Flourite can be mixed with plain gravel because I am having problems with the Hygrophila Polysperma lower stems rotting, and I have tried everything except for substrate. I tried adding a bunch of laterite around it, but the stems still rot. The gravel size is under 6mm.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

hmmm, then I wish I could be more helpful. -just brainstorming here;
-The proximity to nylon or plastic can makes some plants melt; Hemianthus micranthemoides do that.
-You might also have a live pest in your gravel, which vacuuming, predators, lower nitrates may abate.
-Some plants rot when disturbed like Crypts, which may be a factor if you have many bottom feeders.
-or, your problem may even be more illusive, i.e. I have a very-high light demanding foreground plant called _Tonina belem_ who's roots rot in my tank simply because I can can't seem to provide it enough light.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

trfjason said:


> The reason why I am asking if Flourite can be mixed with plain gravel because I am having problems with the Hygrophila Polysperma lower stems rotting, and I have tried everything except for substrate. I tried adding a bunch of laterite around it, but the stems still rot. The gravel size is under 6mm.


Yes, you can mix flourite without any problem. I have plain gravel and Eco in my Cherry tank myself and use to in my 90 gallon.

It will definately help if you have some CO2 to get the chemisty happening with the flourite too. Which ever substrate is larger will eventually end up on top. But you can completely mix up the two and your plants should do much better with some flourite. Or just drop it on the top. Lower stems rotting might be from not enough light or nutrients.

On a side note: Are you adding any potasium sulfate (known as "K")? The fish food/excrement will usually take care of nitrates and phosphate needs of the plants unless you are high light. But some Greg Watson potassium sulfate might help... ($2 bucks for a lb. of dry powder). Its dosed at 1.5 teaspoons per 50 gallons of water so a pound will last a long time and its much cheaper to dry dose than to buy the weak Seachem potassium supplement. Doesn't cause algae at all either.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Normally rotting stems is a sign of insufficient light.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I do have enough light for sure, I have Alternanthera reineckii and it's growing quite well, 90% of the leaves are red. If I don't have enough light, I don't think the leaves will turn red. I started dosing K last week and I have been dosing Fe for a long time. 

I might try might try using Flourite with the gravel since you said it's okay.


----------

